# Olympic Bar recommendations



## Geezerone (Nov 1, 2021)

Hello

Just looking to kit out a small home gym for the standard PL movements (DL, OHP, UPR and eventually...Bench/Squat). I won't be buying all in one go but for now want to start on DL, and OHP, Curls. I've seen Mirafit and Wolverson PBs but a review mentions slack sleeves on the latter, possibly bushing issue. The knurling could be the same on both but I'm not sure on the exact knurling type, looks like Mountain and i believe Volcano may be more beneficial and less likely to rip my hands.

Any input/knowledge on these matters and the Barbells above?

TIA


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Strengthshop 2028 bar is ideal for a home gym.


----------



## Geezerone (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks Tony, wolverson I can get for 140 hopefully sleeves OK. Mirafit bronze bushes mind but poss too sharp a grip?


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Geezerone said:


> Thanks Tony, wolverson I can get for 140 hopefully sleeves OK. Mirafit bronze bushes mind but poss too sharp a grip?


There's no such thing as a too sharp bar imo, your hands will calous up and it'll be fine.

Plenty of bars with too soft a knurl though.


----------



## Geezerone (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks yes seen lots in the mild knurliing category. Does the barbell diameter make a difference: 29mm v 28mm, especially if the knurliing is coarse like the wolverson or mirafit barbells I mentioned?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Geezerone said:


> Thanks yes seen lots in the mild knurliing category. Does the barbell diameter make a difference: 29mm v 28mm, especially if the knurliing is coarse like the wolverson or mirafit barbells I mentioned?


Thinner bar for deadlifts 29mm
Thicker bar for squats 31mm


----------



## Geezerone (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks, so 28mm not a game changer over 29mm and 29mm fine for my main movement of DL? I won't be breaking any Olympic records BTW


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Geezerone said:


> Thanks yes seen lots in the mild knurliing category. Does the barbell diameter make a difference: 29mm v 28mm, especially if the knurliing is coarse like the wolverson or mirafit barbells I mentioned?


29mm bars are usually called power bars, and it's the standard thickness for powerlifting type training.

Either 28 or 29mm will be fine. 

Squat specific bars are usually 32 and knurled along more of the bar
Deadlift bars are usually 27 for more whip.

None of those special bars are needed really.


----------



## Geezerone (Nov 1, 2021)

Tonysco said:


> Strengthshop 2028 bar is ideal for a home gym.


Got this on sale for less than £100, knurliing I find quite sharp, far more than any bar I recall at the gym and decent enough for the low outlay. Not stripped the collars but they feel tight and spin adequately for PL movements. Slapped a couple of iron 20kg plates I restored and it's great to do some training again even just DL and rows. Now onto flooring, more weights and a rack...


----------

